
Show HN: The note-taking app focused on the content organization – Unit - nazdash
https://unit.ms/
======
nazdash
I decided to create this app because I didn't find any effective solution for
collecting and organizing a big number of notes (yes, I have a lot of them).
Some features: \- content is made up of independent blocks, like texts, lists,
tasks, images, files etc. \- drag & drop to arrange any content \- nested
hierarchy \- offline mode \- telegram messenger integration \- tags,
reminders, color coding...

Currently, the app is available for iOS only. I'm actively looking for
feedback. Please let me know what do you think.

